# canadian licenses????



## resinraider (Sep 16, 2010)

who lives in canada and has a licenes??? how did u get it???


----------



## Junkyard Funk (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.medicalmarihuana.ca/for-patients/get-medical-marijuana

I don't have one but looked into it a bit when I was living over there. Hope that link helps. cheers!


----------



## resinraider (Sep 20, 2010)

Junkyard Funk said:


> http://www.medicalmarihuana.ca/for-patients/get-medical-marijuana
> 
> I don't have one but looked into it a bit when I was living over there. Hope that link helps. cheers!


thank you funk.. any1 know of a compassionate doctor in or near toronto??? my doctor would not be supportive of this... thanx!


----------



## Optis (Oct 1, 2010)

My doc is probably not supportive of Medical Marijuana. I'm lookin for a doc around the GTA area, that would help me as I have Crohn's and it helps ALOT.


----------



## supermoto (Oct 2, 2010)

Look up the Do no harm clinic

http://www.donoharmclinic.com/page/About

Thats where I am getting mine right now (just waiting on health canada, already approved).

I live in manitoba btw, they do all the stuff through the phone and emails so you dont have to worry about finding a Dr in your area. 

The only downside is there is a $400 patient fee but they will allow you to grow if you want too or find you a grower so I feel its worth it.

Good luck with the Crohn's Optis and on obtaining your mmar cards.


----------



## Optis (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks alot Supermoto, 
I'm going to look more into this.


----------



## supermoto (Oct 3, 2010)

Your very welcome, I know how hard it can be trying to find a Dr.


----------



## MACBOU (Oct 4, 2010)

look up the health canada web site on medical marijuana. there r several forms to get ready. find a doc that will sign the doctors form
complete the package from health canada send it in and wait 16-20 weeks for their approval. they will send u a licence to possess and if u want to grow you will also be given a licence to produce. best thing do some reading on the health canada website. they also have a help hotline 1-866-337-7705, hope this helps good luck.


----------



## Bonzing (Nov 5, 2010)

im actually looking for patients , if anybody is interested in needing a grower.


----------



## youngg692 (Nov 5, 2010)

i just got into this thread and i was wonderring did any of you got aprouved for producing ?


----------



## Bonzing (Nov 5, 2010)

well im looking for a patient , to start producing for him ( as soon i get a patient ill be approved . )


----------



## jeff613 (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyone know an Ottawa DR that would sign off on BC Dispensary forms? Thanks in advance


----------

